# too warm to ski?



## conselyea (Mar 31, 2010)

thinking of heading to the catskills (belleayre)on friday, but am worried its going to be a slush-fest in what is looking to be 70 degree weather.. 

is it worth driving the 2.5 hrs to get there, or should i call it a season?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2010)

Get out early and enjoy. Also a little Zardoz on your planks will make it a little less grippy.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Get out early and enjoy. Also a little Zardoz on your planks will make it a little less grippy.



never heard of Zardoz, most ski shops sell it?  i need something for friday too


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 31, 2010)

As longs as there's snow, its never too warm to ski.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74750


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

No, it's never too warm to ski.  People ask me that a lot for some reason 

Just wax up the night before and add structure to your base (give the water/slush someplace to go).


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> add structure to your base (give the water/slush someplace to go).



do gouges from rocks count?


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do gouges from rocks count?



I like that thinking!

I would say they probably do!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do gouges from rocks count?


Of course .  I like it when they have funny shapes to them...or look like a couple of stacked 'S's


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 31, 2010)

Never too warm!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2010)

conselyea said:


> thinking of heading to the catskills (belleayre)on friday, but am worried its going to be a slush-fest in what is looking to be 70 degree weather..
> 
> is it worth driving the 2.5 hrs to get there, or should i call it a season?



I plan on getting at least one day there. Good advice to ski earlier in the day and to use a teflon type coating on your bases (most shops stock them). Stick to the shady areas/trailsides. Belleayre's lower mountain always gets slushier while the upper tends to be shadier and firmer. Not sure what your ability level is, but the upper mountain has some easy blue cruisers like Roaring Brook, Onondaga to Horseshoe Pass, and Deer Run. There are some nice blues off Tomahawk mid-station, like Peekamoose, Pepacton, Esopus, Dot Nebel and Cayuga. 
And don't forget to wear a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Euler (Mar 31, 2010)

Go have fun in the sun!


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2010)

The only thing that keeps me from riding when it's hot out is black flies...  i hate those things...


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 31, 2010)

Got an email today that even Plattekill is still open through this weekend.  There is obviously still plenty of snow left in the Catskills.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmmm so the real question is... what should I wear tomorrow skiing?  Shorts and a T-shirt?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 2, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Got an email today that even Plattekill is still open through this weekend.  There is obviously still plenty of snow left in the Catskills.



Yup looks like lots of snow in the Catskills, Belleayre's pic of the day:






Here's the caption:


> Seriously, this picture was taken today. There really is that much snow left at Belleayre Mountain. The combinations of Mother Nature and Belleayre Mountain Snowmakers and Groomers leads to miles of soft snow in April.



I plan to head up there for a day next week.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 2, 2010)

Skied Magic today....probably got up into the 70s this afternoon.  A combination of the right layers (i.e. light breathable stuff), plenty of water and the cool snow made it quite enjoyable actually.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 3, 2010)

The temp read 82F this afternoon when I drove past the Aspen East Ski Shop on my way home from Pico. Skiing was fantastic!!!  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74962


----------



## billski (Apr 6, 2010)

It's never too warm to ski as long as there is snow on the ground  :-?


----------

